

An In-Depth Look at jQuery UI - Part 1 - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/an-in-depth-look-at-jquery-ui-part-1/

======
andreyf
What exactly is _in-depth_ about this? I expected a discussion the code in
jquery.js, not demo of a couple of extensions.

~~~
mootymoots
valid point, perhaps a rewording is required.

------
Harkins
Flagged. A better headline would be "A Survey of jQuery UI Features - Part 1".

Though this entire article should be replaced with a simple link to the jQuery
UI demo page at <http://jqueryui.com/demos/> \- it's complete and the examples
are better.

